# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  BIBLA - Nen penelin e artisteve

## Kryqi i Paqes

Te dashur besimtare Orthodokse. Ne kete teme do te mundohem te sjell foto nga historia e krishterimit, Bibla.
Ju lutem, ndiqeni me vemendje bukurine e te shprehurit me gjuhen e ngjyrave, te momenteve me te rendesishme te Bibles, te historise se kristianizmit, te revolucionit me te madh njerezor, per nje paqe te  perjeteshme.
A.Kristo



*Giovanni Bellini
(1430-1516)
NY, Metropolitan Museum of Art*

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Giovanni Bellini
(1430-1516)
Bergamo, IT
Academia-Carrara

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Sandro Botticelli
(1445-1510)
Napoli - Capodimonte

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

*Paolo Uccello*
*(1397-1477)*
*Prato, Italia
Cappella dell' Assunta*

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

*Da Vinci
(1452-1519)
Galeria  Uffizi*

----------


## Seminarist

Nje teme e tille i pershtatet forumit katolik, pasi arti te cilin paraqet eshte ai i Rilindjes, shek.13-16, qe nuk ka te beje aspak me mendesine lindore ortodokse, madje eshte kundra mentalitetit ortodoks.

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

> Nje teme e tille i pershtatet forumit katolik, pasi arti te cilin paraqet eshte ai i Rilindjes, shek.13-16, qe nuk ka te beje aspak me mendesine lindore ortodokse, madje eshte kundra mentalitetit ortodoks.


*
Ne kete teme do te mundohem te sjell foto nga historia e krishterimit, Bibla.*
Ju flm. per sygjerimin!

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

*Andrea Mantegna (1431-1506)
Uffizi galery*

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

*Fernando Gallego*
*(1440-1507)
Madrid- Prado museum*

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

*Michelangelo
(1475-1564)
Roma-Cappella Paolina*

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Shen Dhimitri

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Shenjt Konstandini dhe Shenjtore Eleni

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Nje kryeveper tjeter

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Rembrandt ... pa comemt

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Pa dyshim nje kryeveper njerezore  Da Vinci

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Da Vinci.......................

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Rembrandt.............

----------


## ajzberg

Gjendet me sa di une ne nje muze te Parisit,flete bible e pikturuar.........

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

*Ajzberg!*
Te kesh paqen e te madherishmit djalosh!
Flm!

----------


## Matrix

kryevepra qe kane dale nga shpirtra te dashuruar me Krishtin.

keto jane simbolet e qyteterimit europian, qyteterimit te bazuar ne mesimet hyjnore te Perendi-Njeriut Krisht

----------

